# Mr boots his next machine



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

As this is something he would do if someone of his great forum standing and as he cant to do it himself , I thought I would start a thread so you could all guess what his new machine is going to be .

Sage oracle ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you just want me to say , I'm not intending to Being overly dramatic or secretive ,or will that just spoil your fun ?

Ps "great forum standing" - thanks for the compliment but posting a lot doesn't equal knowing alot ....







.part of the reason I'm changing mâchine , im curious and a tinkerer .....and I like to learn


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Or maybe a Londinium III?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He has deserted, forever to be banished from leverdom


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh mr boots you are so modest!

Everybody needs a instigater and chief stirrer upperer with a humour that sometimes so left field its a tin of beans !


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> He has deserted, forever to be banished from leverdom


To be welcomed into the wonderfully noisey world of Kingdom pumpadom.

( not to be confused with Indian restaurant of similar sounding name )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Says the one who wants to convert!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> View attachment 10078


Tempting is there a my little pony one....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> He has deserted, forever to be banished from leverdom


Hear Boots has also ordered a white lab coat, protective goggles and an industrial sized refractometer


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Bean to cup, I hear


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Nah, you're all aiming too high. I heard it was a simple set up, something about a kettle and a jar of Nescafé


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried refracting a cup of instant?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rumour has it Boots has bought a Nespresso machine and has shipped it over to Frank for some serious modding.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots will be the first to have a Nespresso machine with variable pre-infusion, pressure profiling and temp adjustment.

Where Boots leads- others follow


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

drude said:


> Bean to cup, I hear


Got the Sage bug


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Boots will be the first to have a Nespresso machine with variable pre-infusion, pressure profiling and temp adjustment.
> 
> Where Boots leads- others follow


I'll happily put my hand in my pocket and back that through kickstarter.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Got the Sage bug


Think Pompeii


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think Pompeii


Or think pompous


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> He has deserted, forever to be banished from leverdom


Are we going to start kicking people out of the level club as they defect?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Are we going to start kicking people out of the level club as they defect?


No we lever folk are nice people he will be welcome back once he sees the light


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think its a GS/3

Or a Vesuvius


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think Pompeii


I heard through the CFUK rumour mill there was going to be a big explosion


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

GS3 or Vesuvius my guesses


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I know what i'd like it to be, Slayer or Speedster.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Personally, I don't think he knows yet. I think that when he raised the question of the god shot it had the unintended effect of shaking boots' beliefs about making espresso. The next announcement that he will make is that he is going to Japan and a mountain top retreat to silently contemplate on the whole espresso making experience. Wisdom will reveal itself to Mrboots and I have every confidence that in time, we too, will benefit from that wisdom.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

No...its none of that he's just waiting to see what DFK wants to sell off next:waiting:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> Tempting is there a my little pony one....


Selfie of Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK its time to own up....

Its this

Artist - Smart coffee machine:






PS watch its its hilarious....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Personally, I don't think he knows yet. I think that when he raised the question of the god shot it had the unintended effect of shaking boots' beliefs about making espresso. The next announcement that he will make is that he is going to Japan and a mountain top retreat to silently contemplate on the whole espresso making experience. *Wisdom* will reveal itself to *Mrboots* and I have every confidence that in time, we too, will benefit from that wisdom.


Well that's not an every day occurrence - "wisdom" and "Bootsie" in the same sentence.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> No we lever folk are nice people he will be welcome back once he sees the light


So Lever club is not like the ruling party in North Korea? Boots won't disappear anytime soon?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

We have never heard or have any official records of this MrBoots2u. Please await a statement from our existing long term moderator MrShoes4u


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Vesuvius my guess


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> We have never heard or have any official records of this MrBoots2u. Please await a statement from our existing long term moderator MrShoes4u


People do not just disappear in the Democratic Peoples Republic of Coffee Forums (DPCFUK). Grand Marshall Glenn will lead us to a glorious future.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> OK its time to own up....
> 
> Its this
> 
> Artist - Smart coffee machine:


That's brilliant. I'm really not sure who their target market is? Essentially it is a fancy bean to cup machine. But why would a bean to cup owner want to run pressure profiling? Also, do I really believe it has true pressure profiling and decent sized boiler to allow temp control and a grinder in that? I doubt it. Someone has to be taking the piss? Have I missed something?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its Was on kick starter at $250...its been slapped with various patent claims and pulled...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Its Was on kick starter at $250...its been slapped with various patent claims and pulled...


All style and no substance. The video looks too polished. It reminds me of the commandante grinder vids. Easy to sell coffee gear to hipsters I guess.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like the bit here they are showing traditional coffee and the guy knocks over a glass of milk ...why does he have a glass of milk there


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I like the bit here they are showing traditional coffee and the guy knocks over a glass of milk ...why does he have a glass of milk there


That was my favourite bit too. I also love the bit where they basically say the 2grp commercial machine useless compaired to their box of tricks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> That was my favourite bit too. I also love the bit where they basically say the 2grp commercial machine useless compaired to their box of tricks.


Where does the pump go ? Where is the grinder , the milk fridge , the water tank ..it must be using time lord technology ...

Anyway that's what I'm getting

Honest ....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I for one don't trust Tim the technical evangelist, the sleeves on his shirt are ridiculous!


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where does the pump go ? Where is the grinder , the milk fridge , the water tank ..it must be using time lord technology ...
> 
> .


Blade grinder!









http://www.cnet.com/uk/products/arist-coffee-machine/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Porcelain blade grinder , not just any blade grinder


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Titanium is so last year - way to go is Zircon encrusted.....homage to Frank Zappa there by the way


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Porcelain blade grinder , not just any blade grinder


Ahhhh. .that makes it better. I'm in!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Slayer, probably ordered a while ago.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I love this thread!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Slayer, probably ordered a while ago.


Nope.................


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I think he is going back to his ancestral Polish roots and just spooning a few teaspoons full of blade-ground coffee in a cup and topping up with hot water. And gritting his teeth at the end. This is what I get when visiting the in-laws mostly (except it's now made with my old Dualit burr grinder and I brought a cafetiere over).


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

michaelg said:


> I think he is going back to his ancestral Polish roots and just spooning a few teaspoons full of blade-ground coffee in a cup and topping up with hot water. And gritting his teeth at the end. This is what I get when visiting the in-laws mostly (except it's now made with my old Dualit burr grinder and I brought a cafetiere over).


Yeah when I went to that wedding I told you about I saw some seriously dodgy coffee on offer. Glad I had my v60 with me! (also I'm never drinking vodka again)

na zdrowie!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> OK its time to own up....
> 
> Its this
> 
> Artist - Smart coffee machine:


2:28, that guy making coffee, that's me that is!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> 2:28, that guy making coffee, that's me that is!


And me ...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> 2:28, that guy making coffee, that's me that is!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Is your self image slightly off? - a small, lean and whippet like (oriental) chap

or it could be spot on - a clumsy oaf!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Is your self image slightly off? - a small, lean and whippet like (oriental) chap
> 
> or it could be spot on - a clumsy oaf!


Is that not what I look like? My mirror must be slightly warped or something.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess it will be a Vesuvius or the Bosch Tassimo T65 Espresso (Made in Germany) Don´t mind the sound at pre infusion.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That sounded like a shot produced during a seance - anybody there??


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it here yet ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is it here yet ?


Oh yea ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mmmm, very subtle avatar.

Now I wonder.... V for....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

White gloves service certainly leaves a lasting impression.









Boots is in for a surprise


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Its a V 3 Rocket cellini......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, it's a V3 Silvia.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol. Forgot about the old silvia


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it here yet ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it this

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2019xe_because-making-coffee-yourself-in-2014-is-too-mainstream-trailer-addict_tech


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is it here yet ?


Rumour has it that tomorrow is the beginning of the new dawn.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow, apparently this forum loves you Mr. Boots


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have my suspicions......


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps this sheds more light on things..., but possibly not?

http://www.home-barista.com/advice/vesuvius-profitec-londinium-other-t32919.html

I did think the boots questions on the so called Slayer review thread (also on HB), meant he was considering the Slayer


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Perhaps this sheds more light on things..., but possibly not?
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/advice/vesuvius-profitec-londinium-other-t32919.html
> 
> I did think the boots questions on the so called Slayer review thread (also on HB), meant he was considering the Slayer


Well who is the spoil sport Dave ....

It's not like it's been hard to guess is it or that actually most people don't know

I do found it funny that home barista can't seem to complete any form of review in 3 months of having a machine , other than

" the hot water water wand isnt very good "

It's coming in tomorrow courtesy of the very generous and kind TSK


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Perhaps this sheds more light on things..., but possibly not?
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/advice/vesuvius-profitec-londinium-other-t32919.html
> 
> I did think the boots questions on the so called Slayer review thread (also on HB), meant he was considering the Slayer


Martin won't be the only person on the planet to have the l1 and Vesuvius side by side though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Martin won't be the only person on the planet to have the l1 and Vesuvius side by side though!


Correct , I have mentioned a certain other on there also now


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Well who is the spoil sport Dave ....
> 
> It's not like it's been hard to guess is it or that actually most people don't know
> 
> ...


Well I honestly thought it was the slayer you were getting, because of the comments on the Slayer thread...so I must have been one of the few who didn't know.

The comments about the Slayers water wand did have me a little puzzled, to be honest I felt that perhaps a little more depth would have been better. I tended to sense the people who had bought the slayer and feeding back on that thread, perhaps had little or no real technical knowledge about coffee machines. The US being so large, you would think a major selling point of any high end machine is ease of home maintenance (or ease of maintenance generally)....as it's very tough having to ship machines around over there. Parts prices for certain things seem way too high and this is especially so for the more proprietary components.

The problem with most reviews, the reviewer doesn't look inside the machine. Without looking inside, a reviewer cannot know build quality, areas of bad design, components likely to fail and ease of maintenance. I have looked inside "new" machines to market before and within a few minutes have seen problems, often problems that mean it simply won't work well, or even at all in the field. Reviewing properly is hard and painstaking work, it's why I no longer do reviews on low end kit, or kit I have no technical interest in at all....

err who is TSK? (another thing I don't know)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> err who is TSK? (another thing I don't know)


Moi


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You will have to excuse Davec.

He can tell about an espresso machine right down to the last washer but Forum names are not his thing obviously.









Boots I always thought you'd be joining us.

Maybe you won't be so smugly quiet as the rest of us.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> You will have to excuse Davec.
> 
> He can tell about an espresso machine right down to the last washer but Forum names are not his thing obviously.
> 
> ...


Who knows .....

Probably won't be quiet ( that would be asking too much of any machine ..)

I have an open mind regard the machine and hoping it can be as flexible in what it does as it proports to be ..

Looks like I'll have the londinium next to it , until it sells , so that will nice to benchmark lever shots on the two .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ronsil said:


> You will have to excuse Davec.
> 
> He can tell about an espresso machine right down to the last washer but Forum names are not his thing obviously.
> 
> ...


Who are you......I don't remember.......


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it here yet ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Lack of update can only mean it has, or boots is apologising to the L1


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Collection is taking place at a secret location on the A69 at 10.30 tomorrow


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Look forward to seeing it (assuming Martin will have me round!). I'll even bring the HG one!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it here yet ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you have ADHD?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do you have ADHD?


I have got back in black and highway to hell !


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

He's going to get a .... Oh look, Squirrel.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I just saw the forecast for Lancaster tomorrow.... Something big coming


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots is far too trusting - it might go walkabout


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A Pompeii? Black cloud? Apocalypse?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> A Pompeii? Black cloud? Apocalypse?


"You're close, but you're not right" (Roy Walker accent required)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> "You're close, but you're not right" (Roy Walker accent required)


It's close but it's not the one!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I know but I'm keeping quiet!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Neill said:


> It's close but it's not the one!


Brucey then? Help me out? Who said it?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Did Roy say "it's good but it's not that one"?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm rambling now


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes it was Roy. I remembered it as its good but it's not the one. Just checked, I can only find reference to it's good but it's not right.

Guess we were both half right.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

And now I'm rambling.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

"It's good, but itS not right"


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> "It's good, but it not right"


Or "It's good, but it'S not right"

Pedantic and rambling now


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Someone tell me to shut up - please!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren, shut up.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Someone tell me to shut up - please!


Shut it


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Or "It's good, but it'S not right"
> 
> Pedantic and rambling now


"It's good, but itS not right"

"It's good, but itS not right"

"It's good, but itS not right"

"It's good, but itS not right"

"It's good, but itS not right"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I may have worked it out .....is it here yet ??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> I think I may have worked it out .....is it here yet ??


No


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So massive thanks to Patrick.

I had to be at home today as step son was off school poorly.

Patrick still volunteered to pick up the new machine from Carlisle without me and bring it back.

What a gent.

Then checked over the l1 with a little help from Rohan + see attached photo..

Patrick as always a gent and a scholar I would be lost without you....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

My pleasure, Martin - those Extract shots through the Vesuvius straight out of the box were superb. Really delightful to meet Rohan and have him adopt me as his sidekick whilst we serviced the LI


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> My pleasure, Martin - those Extract shots through the Vesuvius straight out of the box were superb. Really delightful to meet Rohan and have him adopt me as his sidekick whilst we serviced the LI


Yeah not to bad for a new bag of coffee , not dialled in and a new machine ..

Blagged it proper style .....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it a preloved Vesuvius production model...oh and congrats?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Is it a preloved Vesuvius production model...oh and congrats?


Yes it's pre loved

Love by a couple of people for a short time...

Think it will be with me a little longer


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What extract beans are you using?

I've got a couple of Guatemalans on the go from them but finding them a bit meh tbh, I think the crop hasn't been that good there this year.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/rocko-mountain-espresso


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks tasty!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Always knew you were a pump boy at heart


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Always knew you were a pump boy at heart


he'll be back

#lever4lyfe


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats on the new toy Mr.B.

Let us know how the lever profile compares to the L1.

(advance apologies if I've missed a thread of someone doing this already).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Looks tasty!


The spro was super lemony without being face crunching


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice one Mr boots , can't wait to hear your anecdotes on this one .


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

aaronb said:


> he'll be back
> 
> #lever4lyfe


He might ... I won't!

#GS/3_4_Life!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavidBondy said:


> He might ... I won't!
> 
> #GS/3_4_Life!!


No Speedster in your future Dave?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done Boots - look forward to reading about your life and times with it - and the coffee sounds yum, too.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I will be very surprised if Boots returns to a lever as his sole machine.

He may well try to prove me wrong. We'll see:waiting:


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Dylan said:


> No Speedster in your future Dave?


No. I'm not able to plumb a machine in.

If I moved then who knows but I cannot honestly think of anything that I'd replace my GS/3 with - anymore than I'd change my Terranova-modified Versalab grinder.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Pics - we want pics (and the obligatory boots video with monster sound and video effects)


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats Martin! Wishing you many new coffee adventures!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Pics - we want pics (and the obligatory boots video with monster sound and video effects)


Just for you Daren ....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just for you Daren ....


I'm picturing a Harry Hill type fight between the two machines right now.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just for you Daren ....


Swoon....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrs b did say

" and how long is it going to be like this.....?"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Want to see Boots pull a shot on the Vesuvius when the washer is on full spin


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Where's the Oracle?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Your LI looks as if it's taken the hump, Boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> I'm picturing a Harry Hill type fight between the two machines right now.


If it was on looks, LI would win hands down.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Want to see Boots pull a shot on the Vesuvius when the washer is on full spin


Aids nutation!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just for you Daren ....


Looks a fantastic set up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Aids nutation!


Would say it makes nutation redundant, Clive


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If it was on looks, LI would win hands down.


Totally with you there simplicity over vending machine, can't deny the Vesuvius in the cup though. Wish the handles were better quality on it too


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I am assuming it's not going to stay on the washing machine....really not advisable!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I am assuming it's not going to stay on the washing machine....really not advisable!


It's not the washing machine

It's a tumble drier .....

I've off set the temp on the tumble drier to reflect the Vesuvius

Nope it will go over to where the l1 is at some point in the near future


----------

